# Is this true? Lawsuit against Champion Pet foods



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes, it's true. I believe the lawsuit is actually about deceptive advertising and intentionally misleading consumers.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Since you can't always believe what you read, did anyone hear about the claim of high lead amounts in some a big name dog food in 2017?
...'the law suit was filed due to evidence documenting the fact that several of Blue Buffalo’s dry dog foods contained toxic levels of lead...'
here is the link that was on fb. you can't always believe what you read!!
https://www.chagrinfallspetclinic.c...ue-wilderness-dog-food-class-action-law-suit/


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Ivyacres said:


> Since you can't always believe what you read, did anyone hear about the claim of high lead amounts in some a big name dog food in 2017?
> ...'the law suit was filed due to evidence documenting the fact that several of Blue Buffalo’s dry dog foods contained toxic levels of lead...'
> here is the link that was on fb. you can't always believe what you read!!
> https://www.chagrinfallspetclinic.c...ue-wilderness-dog-food-class-action-law-suit/


Are you saying this report is not true?


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Here's the Clean Label Project test results for different dog/cat foods. On the left you can filter by brand. Fromm didn't do too well neither ... Pedigree & some Purinas rated 5 star ! ... http://www.cleanlabelproject.org/product.../dry-dog-food/


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I read it and am concerned.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

mylissyk said:


> Are you saying this report is not true?


No, I hadn't heard about this recall in 2017 when the high lead levels were found.
I also don't want to post false info and I wondered if I just missed the recall. 
All the recalls are very alarming.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Ivyacres said:


> No, I hadn't heard about this recall in 2017 when the high lead levels were found.
> I also don't want to post false info and I wondered if I just missed the recall.
> All the recalls are very alarming.


So what did you mean you can't always believe what you read?


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

mylissyk said:


> So what did you mean you can't always believe what you read?


The article about the recall in 2017 was posted on Facebook by a person/source not familiar to me and I had not received any recall notice about it.

I simply wanted to share info on a possible recall that I read about.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Face Book

Dear Fellow Pet Lovers,
The allegations contained within a Class Action Complaint that was brought against us on March 1st are meritless and based on misinterpretation of the data.
Let us assure you that our products are safe and that we systematically test our products at two third-party laboratories using the Official Methods of Analysis by Association of Analytical Communities (AOAC). While we plan to comprehensively refute the wide range of false allegations in a court of law at the appropriate date, in the interim we want you to be confident in the safety and quality of our products.
For more information, we urge you to read: ORIJEN and ACANA Foods in Comparison to Pet Food Safety Standards, here: http://bit.ly/2HMvJiy
As you know, our commitment to using fresh and raw meat and fish ingredients means that pets and Pet Lovers can count on Champion to provide safe, Biologically Appropriate™ nutrition. Much like the natural human food we consume, Champion Petfoods contains small traces of a range of naturally occurring elements. These so-called ‘heavy metals’ are found throughout the Earth’s environment, and the miniscule amounts of these substances found in Champion Petfoods are a safe and common component of both human and animal diets. Our Biologically Appropriate™ foods feature much higher levels of quality fresh and raw meat ingredients than conventional pet foods, including fish and seafood ingredients.
Please know that we are confident that we will prevail as the facts and evidence are presented to the court, and that these baseless claims will not deter us from our mission of delivering award-winning Biologically Appropriate™ foods. The legal complaint has no bearing whatsoever on the activities or operation of our business, and you will continue to enjoy the same high degree of professionalism and quality you have come to expect from Champion.
Thank you for your continued commitment to our company and our quality food products.
Champion Petfoods


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Hope this is true!


----------



## Berna (Jun 14, 2016)

"If you put lipstick on a pig, it's still a pig"

Same with kibble, it can't be biologically appropriate, since it's kibble.


----------



## Loki (Dec 20, 2017)

We switched over to Acana after research and after the first bag our 9 month old was doing great. We went onto our second bag this time we got Duck and Pear from Free run duck the first time and halfway through the bag he started throwing up and has had diarrhea for days. We didn't think it was the food since he was doing good on it but looking at the list Free run duck actually isn't on it. Hes on medication now and chicken and rice for a couple days till it clears up. Pretty safe to say we will be switching to Pro Plan.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Buying a good quality dog food, one with great ingredients is always a good idea. If you think about it, forty years ago dogs lived long lives eating Purina Dog Chow, which was nothing more than a bowl of corn flakes. Maybe we're all getting out of hand with dog food. I buy Orijen, which I think has wonderful ingredients and will continue doing so.


----------



## Güneş'sMom (Mar 6, 2018)

*Merhaba!*



Berna said:


> "If you put lipstick on a pig, it's still a pig"
> 
> Same with kibble, it can't be biologically appropriate, since it's kibble.


Should I speak Turkish or English? Do you cook your own home made dog food?


----------



## Güneş'sMom (Mar 6, 2018)

*Should I throw away the kibble?*



murphy1 said:


> Buying a good quality dog food, one with great ingredients is always a good idea. If you think about it, forty years ago dogs lived long lives eating Purina Dog Chow, which was nothing more than a bowl of corn flakes. Maybe we're all getting out of hand with dog food. I buy Orijen, which I think has wonderful ingredients and will continue doing so.


3 months old Güneş is eating Acana large breed puppy dog food. I bought a 17 kilograms package. And I payed a good deal of money which means I will not be able to switch to another brand before 2 months. Should I discontinue giving her the food? Had no problems in her stool till now, and no throwing up. I got upset and confused when I read the puppy got poisoned by Acana dog food. I am not that rich!..:crying:


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Dogs get stomach upsets at times, and puppies are always eating things they should not. If your dog is doing well leave things as they are, if you think the dog is sick check in with your Vet.


----------



## Berna (Jun 14, 2016)

Güneş'sMom;7545641 said:


> Should I speak Turkish or English? Do you cook your own home made dog food?


English please, I don't understand Turkish.

Yes, I've been feeding my dog a home-made diet, BARF model raw, for 5 years now. I switched to BARF from kibble back in 2013. and never looked back.


----------

